# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Sasha's returns with baby

## tammyy2j

Sasha will return to EE just as Billy and Little Mo are getting back together and anounce she is pregnant with Billy's child. This will cause problems for Little Mo and Billy since Freddie isn't his and he did want a child of his own blood.

Only heard this recently so don't know how true it is

----------


## Babe14

I hope it is, I like Sasha she's a good strong character.  Yes it sounds a great storyline but at that time she also slept with Danny, so realistically it could be either Billy's or Danny's.

----------


## Treacle

I know this isn't supposed to be a spoiler or anything but I like Sasha so out of interest where did you hear this? I hope it's true.

----------


## Incognito

I wondered what happened to Sasha but thought she had been axed with the Ferraira's?

----------


## Treacle

She left when they left, I don't think she was given a very good chance to be honest.

----------


## Bryan

> She left when they left, I don't think she was given a very good chance to be honest.


she didnt leave when they left she waved them goodbye, and beded billy

one episode she was there, the next she wasnt

she never said goodbye or was mentioned by others

thats what hanging round with the Ferrarias does to you, you have no other mates! lol

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

but on the spoiler side... yes that will be wicked

Eastenders first love pentagon (alfie,kat,little mo,billy and sasha!!!)

no cum to think of it the second love pentagon... (lisa,phil,mark,steve,mel)

even so how wicked   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

"hell have no fury like a woman up the duff"

love unexpected pregnancies.... if only sharon had one

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> she didnt leave when they left she waved them goodbye, and beded billy
> 
> one episode she was there, the next she wasnt
> 
> she never said goodbye or was mentioned by others
> 
> thats what hanging round with the Ferrarias does to you, you have no other mates! lol
> 
> bondboffin


She bedded Billy before the Ferreira's left, that was the reason Sasha and Adi split up. Her last appearence was waving the Ferreira's off. I think she just sort of left because she had nowhere to live and her friends had gone. However this gives the producers an excellent way for her to come back because it means she doesn't have to bring the Ferreira's with her. Let's face it, it was a bit pointless breaking her and Adi up so they must have done it for a reason otherwise she would have left with them.

----------


## Babe14

> Let's face it, it was a bit pointless breaking her and Adi up so they must have done it for a reason otherwise she would have left with them.


Yes just what I thought at the time, they split up because Sasha was staying. I also thought that she might get together with Danny because of the way they were eyeing each other when Sasha was going through the motions with Adi, this was after they slept together (so to speak).

----------


## Treacle

Maybe they decided to boot her out for a while then bring her back so the viewers will be prepared to give her character another chance. I liked her anyways and I didn't mind the Ferreira's they were just a victim and pretty much used as a scapegoat.

----------


## Siobhan

> Sasha will return to EE just as Billy and Little Mo are getting back together and anounce she is pregnant with Billy's child. This will cause problems for Little Mo and Billy since Freddie isn't his and he did want a child of his own blood.
> 
> Only heard this recently so don't know how true it is


This sounds really good if true but again it could be Danny's so there will be know way of know.. However if she says it is Billy's I wonder if he would abandon Mo and Freddie for his own blood????

----------


## Treacle

I think they can all live happily ever after. Billy with his baby and Mo with hers. That way they both have one each and then they can have one of their own eventually. Sasha can just play mummy through the week and the baby can stay with Mo and Billy at the weekend.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think they can all live happily ever after. Billy with his baby and Mo with hers. That way they both have one each and then they can have one of their own eventually. Sasha can just play mummy through the week and the baby can stay with Mo and Billy at the weekend.


that would happen in fairytale, everything is so sweet land, not eastenders  :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

she split up with adi before bedding billy, it was after having sex with danni in the cab office that she dumped adi cus he was boring   :Rotfl:  

but ent that a stupid way to leave waving someone off, she deserved the black cab treatment at least

dont that show how rubbish the fererias were, they didnt even have a black cab, which means they will never return, harray!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> she split up with adi before bedding billy, it was after having sex with danni in the cab office that she dumped adi cus he was boring   
> 
> but ent that a stupid way to leave waving someone off, she deserved the black cab treatment at least
> 
> dont that show how rubbish the fererias were, they didnt even have a black cab, which means they will never return, harray!!!!
> 
> bondboffin


I agree it was unclear what was happening with her.

Yeah she did start to get doubts about Adi after sleeping with Danny but Adi saw her leaving Billy's flat so he booted her out of the Ferreira's bedsit. Surprisingly enough without her pet snake Lionel!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

glad she may be coming back and what a fab storyline! i thought that billy couldnt father kids though??  she also slept with danny so it culd be his instead!.

----------


## Siobhan

> glad she may be coming back and what a fab storyline! i thought that billy couldnt father kids though?? she also slept with danny so it culd be his instead!.


I think he can.. I think they had decided that they were happy and could afford to start trying when she was raped and she got pregnant...

----------


## Babe14

> Maybe they decided to boot her out for a while then bring her back so the viewers will be prepared to give her character another chance. I liked her anyways and I didn't mind the Ferreira's they were just a victim and pretty much used as a scapegoat.


I really like Sasha, as for the Fereira's I had mixed feelings about them.  For example I liked the older one the best at first (God forgotten his name already), couldn't stand Adi, Ronny or Tariq.  Ended up not liking the older one, liking Tariq (and I really couldn't stand him at first) and not minding Adi (think mainly because of his relationship with Sasha) Ronny never grew on me.  As for the dad he was just a waste of space.

----------


## Bryan

its pretty obvious...

kat and alfie get back together cus mo and billy have got back together, alife seeing good in people gives is marraige one last chance, sasha comes back, and mos jealousy and worry brings her closer to alfie, then well thats the littmo/kat thing kicking off agen...

bondboffin

----------


## dddMac1

i like Sasha but i thought she had been axed

----------


## Bryan

she has been,  but if this "rumour" is true shell be returning... and well i think it would make sense as it ties in with the Alfie and Little Mo stuff, and the Billy not being able to accept Freddie stuff

should be interesting if it ever comes true

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

sounds interesting, would be good to watch if its true

----------


## i_luv_dennis

what about little mo and billy they are a great couple

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yeah right... I can see this happening in a way but its just starting stuff off again. EE man leave it!!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I think that would be a great storyline!!!!!
I don't think Sasha had the chance to show us how great she actually is,just because she was with that boring Ferreira family!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## jo3520

wow gr8 news! do billy n mo get bac 2getha den?

----------


## di marco

> wow gr8 news! do billy n mo get bac 2getha den?


i think they do but im not entirely sure

----------


## Georgie

y does everyone hate the ferrias so much!!ok they werent that interesting but the actors must have hated being blamed for the poor ratings that cant just there fault

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I Admit That They Didn't Get Any Good Storylines,But For Some Reason I Just Didn't Like Them At All!!!!!
I Think Sasha Has Some Potential,And It Was Just Very Unlucky That She Came With The Ever Sooooooooo Boring Ferreira Family!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Bryan

the actess who played sasha (gemma walker isnt it?) well she was ace as Siophban in Family Affairs and was never given the chance in Eastenders... she has walked awayt from the Ferrerias... a new start for a character with great potential.

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

is this ever going to happen? i got excited when i heard this was going to happen!!!

it would be great to happen: bring back a good character and add further complications for bilo and kalfie 

bondboffin

----------


## #1 Eastender

> the actess who played sasha (gemma walker isnt it?) well she was ace as Siophban in Family Affairs and was never given the chance in Eastenders... she has walked awayt from the Ferrerias... a new start for a character with great potential.
> 
> bondboffin


 where did sasha go anyway, one minute she was there saying an emotional farewell to the love of her life, the ever so boring adi ferreira and then she seemed to dissapear into thin air, i'm confused  :Confused:

----------


## Bryan

> where did sasha go anyway, one minute she was there saying an emotional farewell to the love of her life, the ever so boring adi ferreira and then she seemed to dissapear into thin air, i'm confused


i know she did just go, with no explanation or anything

more the reason to bring her back!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> is this ever going to happen? i got excited when i heard this was going to happen!!!
> 
> it would be great to happen: bring back a good character and add further complications for bilo and kalfie 
> 
> bondboffin


Bilo!! Hehe!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

> Bilo!! Hehe!!


couldnt think of anything else for them as no-one had ever made one for little mo and billy, as far as i know anyway

bondboffin

----------


## true.moon

that would be a good story line
but you would have a pretty girl walking around with a kind of ugly baby!!
good to see they get back together

----------


## Bad Wolf

what actually happened to sasha???

----------


## Treacle

> what actually happened to sasha???


She left.

----------


## true.moon

she left because she didnt see anything for her in walford i think

----------


## Bryan

> she left because she didnt see anything for her in walford i think


theres more to life than the ferrerias, there was no real reason to leave, people "didnt like her" becuase she stuck with the ferrerias, she could have easily gained the public's acceptance by stciking round and getting into some juicy storylines

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> theres more to life than the ferrerias, there was no real reason to leave, people "didnt like her" becuase she stuck with the ferrerias, she could have easily gained the public's acceptance by stciking round and getting into some juicy storylines
> 
> bondboffin


They should never have axed her without a fair chance but there was so much dross in the programme already that they couldn't afford to give her one.

----------


## Abbie

im in two minds if i want this to happen ot not

----------


## Bryan

> im in two minds if i want this to happen ot not


the first few episodes would be good, but i could then see it getting boring as i hate billy and dont like little mo when she is with billy and is depressed

thats the only reason i like molfiie: becuase it makes little mo happy

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> the first few episodes would be good, but i could then see it getting boring as i hate billy and dont like little mo when she is with billy and is depressed
> 
> thats the only reason i like molfiie: becuase it makes little mo happy
> 
> bondboffin


she was happy with billy to start with, and at the mo shes not exactly really happy with alfie as she keeps feeling guilty and saying it cant happen cos hes kats husband

----------


## Treacle

It would be a shock at first but the storyline doesn't have anything long term to hold enough interest.

----------


## di marco

> It would be a shock at first but the storyline doesn't have anything long term to hold enough interest.


i agree

----------


## Treacle

> i agree


It just wouldn't work long term.

----------


## di marco

> It just wouldn't work long term.


it would be good to start with, especially if billy and little mo got back together to see how little mo reacted and how billy would feel about little mos reaction. however it would soon lose its interest as i cant really see a long term storyline developing from it

----------


## Abbie

> she was happy with billy to start with, and at the mo shes not exactly really happy with alfie as she keeps feeling guilty and saying it cant happen cos hes kats husband


i agree with you there i mean she was really happy with billy until the whole rape thing and she was going to be happywith her billy and freddie but its when billy couldnt handle it that she wasnt happy anymore

----------


## true.moon

yeah if billy wanted to be with mo he had to accept freddie and he couldnt

----------


## Treacle

Well the dynamic of Billy accepting Freddie and Little Mo accepting Billy's baby would be a good thing to work from because it's the same situation (obviously it's arisen from different scenarious) but they will have two children but none together therefore they might feel in a level enough position to try to make it work.

----------


## true.moon

yeah seeing as they have both done soemthing they shouldnt have they should try and forget their mistakes and be together raising the children like they are theirs

----------


## bradfordbull10

i wouldnt say lil mo did something she shouldnt, she didnt have much choice, it wasnt as if she cheated.... i can see Mo accepting the baby and billy still having trouble with freddie....making alfie irate and showing true emotions and feelings....just an opinion

----------


## Treacle

Little Mo was raped but the whole children thing could be the making of their relationship.

----------


## peggy's mum

I have never heard so much rubbish in all my life.  Don't tell me you are all believing this... Or are you all having a larff?

----------


## Bryan

> I have never heard so much rubbish in all my life.  Don't tell me you are all believing this... Or are you all having a larff?


the rumour mill stuff never usallyt comes true...i would think it would be good to happen but i cant see it happening because the kalfie/molfie/bilmo stuff is already complicated, its already a love sqaure dont make it at pentagon!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

This is the rumour mill, at times you may see things that can't be true here.

----------


## Bryan

> This is the rumour mill, at times you may see things that can't be true here.


has anything become true from whats posted???

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> has anything become true from whats posted???
> 
> bondboffin


I honestly don't know the answer to that one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

Well if this is true i hope they do make it billy's baby and not let him just think that it's his and then a few years down the line find out it's danny's billy's been through enough but i dont think him and mo would survive it

----------


## Bryan

> Well if this is true i hope they do make it billy's baby and not let him just think that it's his and then a few years down the line find out it's danny's billy's been through enough but i dont think him and mo would survive it


good! i ahte little mo and billys relationship... little mo and kacey are much better than to be stuck woith the usless billy and perry fenwick!!!!

but im liking the idea that it turns out to be dannys!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## crazygirl

i hope it is true but i doubt it will be, it would make a good storyline though

----------


## Treacle

> good! i ahte little mo and billys relationship... little mo and kacey are much better than to be stuck woith the usless billy and perry fenwick!!!!
> 
> but im liking the idea that it turns out to be dannys!!!!
> 
> bondboffin


Perry is a good actor and has been on EastEnders for six years now.

Mo and Billy were great originally but now too much has happened.

----------


## Luna

I agree Perry is a brilliant actor

----------


## Bryan

> Perry is a good actor and has been on EastEnders for six years now.
> 
> Mo and Billy were great originally but now too much has happened.


all he ever does is moan, feel sorry for himself and mop around walford like a wet weekend, he has rejected freddie and so he cant be with mo so he needs to get over it

i never liked little mo and billy (together) and never will, long live molfie!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Luna

But that's Billy not Perry....Perry is told to act like that...it's his job

----------


## Bryan

> But that's Billy not Perry....Perry is told to act like that...it's his job


yeah well then i hate billy, and perry becuase of it...and once i form an opinion a character it is harfd to change it

bondboffin

----------


## Luna

> and perry becuase of it...bondboffin


But it's still not Perry's fault if your going to hate anyone then hate the person who gives him the stories

----------


## bridgekelly2004

I'm the same bondboffin! You only get one chance with me. Fail and it's over!!

----------


## Bryan

i just dont see the point of billy in the show...he has no purpose other than to be pushed around and tryning to complicate my beloved molfie!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Luna

> I'm the same bondboffin! You only get one chance with me. Fail and it's over!!


but it's the character you dont you like and they way they are portrayed by the writers.

----------


## Bryan

> but it's the character you dont you like and they way they are portrayed by the writers.


okay then fair enough i dont know about perry as an actor... but i abhore the character of billy....he is boring and annoying and a goddamn looser!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> i just dont see the point of billy in the show...he has no purpose other than to be pushed around and tryning to complicate my beloved molfie!!!
> 
> bondboffin


Plus he did other things back in 2001/2002. He's a great character.

----------


## Bryan

> Plus he did other things back in 2001/2002. He's a great character.


well have to agree to disagree as ill never call billy mitchell a great character   :Smile:  

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

The younger members and members who have never been to the real EastEnd of London don't seem to agree with the real characters who I can spot a mile off.

----------


## Bryan

billy may be "real" but is isnt always interesting, why did he has to mess up molfie last night by being the dozy git who sent the flowers!

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> billy may be "real" but is isnt always interesting, why did he has to mess up molfie last night by being the dozy git who sent the flowers!
> 
> bondboffin


I thought it was a bit strange that Billy just suddenly decided to send Lil Mo flowers out of nowhere.

----------


## Bryan

> I thought it was a bit strange that Billy just suddenly decided to send Lil Mo flowers out of nowhere.


it would have been much better if it had been from alfie, and tracy had told kat whod brouht them, and then she would have gone baserk!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> it would have been much better if it had been from alfie, and tracy had told kat whod brouht them, and then she would have gone baserk!!!
> 
> bondboffin


Yeah, that would have been v funny  :Lol:  . Also, it would have got the truth out and stopped this storyline dragging on any longer!!

----------


## Bryan

> Yeah, that would have been v funny  . Also, it would have got the truth out and stopped this storyline dragging on any longer!!


or at least molfie could have got together, as at the moment that is the only thing stopping them being together: mo's guilt of going behind Kat's back

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

And the fact it's a boring storyline that is at risk of finishing the programme off.

----------


## Bryan

> And the fact it's a boring storyline that is at risk of finishing the programme off.


one storyline couldnt do that surely...a continuting combination of bad storylines maybe but not just one

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I don't know. It's been a real turnoff for viewers.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't know. It's been a real turnoff for viewers.


seems like from now on alfie is going to have both of them, looking at spoilers posted so molfie fans cna like it and kalfie fans can like it, im a kalfie and molfie fan so it is double goodness for me

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I don't want either of them to be with him. He's ruining both their characters.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't want either of them to be with him. He's ruining both their characters.


at least you only have to withstand six more months of him, and with sharons wedding, mitchell return and the jakissie and den stuff there will be a lot to take your mind off it!

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I can still see it featuring heavily though.

----------


## Bryan

> I can still see it featuring heavily though.


yeah i suppose, but it dont botehr me

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

It bothers me.

----------


## Bryan

> It bothers me.


just think it will be worth it for the xmas episodes and the slater turmoil that follows

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

Drippy Mofie would be an awful xmas plot.

----------

